# Seatpost recommendations (looking for bargain, not best)



## AJ88V

I keep eyeing all carbon seatposts on the web, especially the cheap Chinese ones. Currently have a MoST carbon seatpost, 31.6 (i think) with offset, that comes in at 288 grams.

Recommendations for anything cheap, saves weight, that is also good? Must have the offset. Thx


----------



## bocksta

I've see good reviews on Hylix seatpost. They come in most sizes and setbacks.

hylix seatpost in Outdoor Sports | eBay


----------



## AJ88V

I had one of the Hylix offset seatposts on my Litespeed. Ebay says 210g. Wish I had weighed it, but it sure felt heavy to me. It has a big aluminum head on it that weighs a ton. Also very hard to adjust seat angle and it creaked on me.


----------



## bocksta

Have you checked this list yet? 
 Seatposts


----------



## AJ88V

bocksta said:


> Have you checked this list yet?
> Seatposts


Yeah, been going through that. Great resource, but I wish more people would update it. Thanks.


----------



## bocksta

This one is updated. It's a different site but basically the same listings.

 Weight Listings 2006 to Present


----------



## carlislegeorge

What is your target weight and cost for the seatpost? Is color a concern? Some more info might help others make recommendations.

And I'm not shilling, but i have a used Zipp for sale in the classified ads here. If you're interested, make me an offer...


----------



## Camilo

I have a very light (175 gm) "Forte Precision" CF seat post I bought from Performance bike a few years ago for less than $75. I don't think this post is still available from Performance, but I've seen several identical versions from "generic-ish" sources (meaning resellers of generic stuff that put their own name on them). I'm sorry I can't give you any more specific sources, but the post is still sold by indeed light, is sold for cheap, and works .... with one disclaimer.

The tilt adjustment isn't infinite - there are teeth which give discrete little adjustments, but not infinite. I am able to get my perfect angle with it, but I could see that someone with a really, really particular angle requirement might not get it just right. 

But if you find a fairly inexpensive CF seat post that looks like this (look especially at the tilt/clamp design), I have had great experience with it:


----------



## skitorski

Merek either on E-bay or stores that carry it on e-Bay. Mine came in at 185g for $78 + $5 shipping. Received it in 10 days. The stock Windsor post was over 300g :mad2:


----------



## Ajost

Thomson Elite's are solid and perform well. I have the 31.6/367mm version and it comes in at 223 grams.

It bolts up well and holds my Selle SMP firm

v/r

Ajost


----------



## .je

bocksta said:


> I've see good reviews on Hylix seatpost. They come in most sizes and setbacks.
> 
> hylix seatpost in Outdoor Sports | eBay


I have never seen a saddle rail attachment like this. Is this ready to use, or is something missing?
View attachment 277828


Not to worry, it's easier to see in this photo:
View attachment 277830


----------



## Camilo

.je said:


> I have never seen a saddle rail attachment like this. Is this ready to use, or is something missing?



View attachment 277828


I have a Bontrager XXX Lite (read: $$) seat post I bought several years ago and still have and use on a secondary bike. It has that exact type of rail clamp. It works fine. I think it's commonly called a "one bolt" type of adjustment as opposed to the "two bolt" type found on many including an old Cannondale Seatpost I have and my wife's Specialized CF seat post. I prefer the two bolt type, but this type works fine. This is what the two bolt adjuster looks like.


----------



## .je

From the picture I didn't see that the rails clip under the metal tabs, where they are clamped from the sides. I've only ever seen clamps from the top and bottom. This seems like a great way to reduce weight... and parts... and make the production of the item both stronger and less expensive.


----------



## Camilo

Camilo said:


> I have a very light (175 gm) "Forte Precision" CF seat post I bought from Performance bike a few years ago for less than $75. I don't think this post is still available from Performance, but I've seen several identical versions from "generic-ish" sources (meaning resellers of generic stuff that put their own name on them). I'm sorry I can't give you any more specific sources, but the post is still sold by indeed light, is sold for cheap, and works .... with one disclaimer.
> 
> The tilt adjustment isn't infinite - there are teeth which give discrete little adjustments, but not infinite. I am able to get my perfect angle with it, but I could see that someone with a really, really particular angle requirement might not get it just right.
> 
> But if you find a fairly inexpensive CF seat post that looks like this (look especially at the tilt/clamp design), I have had great experience with it:


Here's the type of seatpost I was trying to describe. This is just one version I saw today on Ebay - but I've seen several others that are identical, but labeled with different names. It is identical in weight, cost and function to the Forte seatpost I bought a few years ago. What you can look for if you see similar posts with different labeling is the smooth curved set back, the single bolt adjustment clamp coming up from underneath, and the toothed rocker type tilt adjustment.










I'd have to say that based on OP's original critieria - light and cheap - this is the "best in class", at least I've had satisfactory experience with mine.


----------



## Tachycardic

.je said:


> I have never seen a saddle rail attachment like this. Is this ready to use, or is something missing?
> View attachment 277828
> 
> 
> Not to worry, it's easier to see in this photo:
> View attachment 277830


Be careful with this type of seat post and saddles that are cut with a lower, fuller side, like a San Marco Regal. The low sides will block the side adjustment bolt making access a nightmare.


----------



## charlox5

I think the thompson elite or masterpieces are probably two of the better price/weight performers, with the added bonus of strength--though i do hear of masterpiece's snapping. 

I just bought a look ergopost 4, which weighed in at the advertised 190 grams. I just hope that it doesn't snap like they're prone to doing, or fails to stay in the right position like they're also known to do...i guess that's the price i pay for buying branded stuff to match my frame


----------

